# Freebie plants and a little care



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I routinely pull out loads of discarded plants from Wal Marts dumpster, that their garden center personel have tortured. So after some time in Intensive Care we planted this little area along the pond with some of them. There is a heap of all kinds of plants in this area right down to that crepe myrtle and all were obtained from the dumpster over the years. In this spot I h ad a huge oak that died when I rasied the water level of the pond up, and it blew over during a storm a year or two ago. In the process it left a large deep area where the root ball was , and simmply lineing the area with rocks (imported from Georgia area ;-) ) made an interesting water garden area. I just finished embedding 36" 1/2 x 1/2 inch hardware cloth into the ponds bottom and made a corral of approximately10 feet by 25 feet in front of this area, which is between 12 and 30 inches deep. Its now a place where we put gold fish and koi until they get of sufficient size before they are released into the other part of the pond. Have to get em up in size pretty well as I have some nice large bass and cat fish that would eat them, and by having them corraled in this area, I do not need a seperate pump and filter, or have to maintain the water etc, and they are safe and able to be seen from the Gazeebo. The wife is currently painting up one of those Chinese Pagoda type concrete items that will be placed about 4 feet from the bank, that will also have plants in it as well as a place for the fish to swim in and around and under.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Looks great chip, real nice!
Bye


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

looks good chip... good to see you posting pics.. i still want to see your lawn roller,plus your picker upper holder...


can you get a shot of the whole pond?


----------

